# Buying a Mobile Home



## logarithm (11 Apr 2013)

We are a retired couple thinking of buying a sited mobile home in the Wexford/Wicklow area.Looking for information on the best sites in the area
close to shops etc.also what are the pitfalls to look for when buying.


----------



## vienne86 (28 Apr 2014)

Hi - myself and a friend have decided to buy a mobile home in Wexford and spent several days visiting sites, looking at mobiles etc.  We found that as soon as we went in to a site, we knew if we would like it or not.  I think there is nothing like just visiting and walking around.  Not many spaces are available, but in a lot of parks, there are For Sale signs up.  Also, some of the parks have mobiles for sale, new and second hand.  We found in every instance that the current occupants of the sites were very nice and very willing to talk about their site and their mobiles, as we told everyone we were new to this.....we met several while walking the beaches.

We had rented a holdiay house for a week anyway, as we like a particular area, so we just surfed the web for parks, visited them and talked to the owners and some of the occupants, looked at mobile homes for sale, checked those out on the web too, made comparisons.

It was a very pleasant experience - good luck with your search.


----------



## RainyDay (28 Apr 2014)

Watch out for restrictions in some sites, where they insist that you have to buy the mobile home from the site owners, at an inflated price of course.


----------



## vienne86 (29 Apr 2014)

RainyDay said:


> Watch out for restrictions in some sites, where they insist that you have to buy the mobile home from the site owners, at an inflated price of course.



That seems to be the case in a lot of places.  As I say, because there is not a surplus of sites, the owners call the shots.  We looked at a second hand one on a lovely site - we loved the site, but wanted a new mobile - the owner was willing to move a new mobile on to that site.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Apr 2014)

There are some previous threads on AAM on this subject.  Some of them are quite dated but possibly still informative.  You could also have a look on Boards.


----------



## Laramie (29 Apr 2014)

We owned a mobile home in Brittas Bay. Everything had to be done through the site owner and he took a percentage of everything. The annual charges kept increasing year after year. It turned in to a joke in the end.
If you are going to spend the summer there you might get value from it. If you are only going to visit occasionally it may not be worth it.


----------



## vienne86 (29 Apr 2014)

Laramie said:


> We owned a mobile home in Brittas Bay. Everything had to be done through the site owner and he took a percentage of everything. The annual charges kept increasing year after year. It turned in to a joke in the end.
> If you are going to spend the summer there you might get value from it. If you are only going to visit occasionally it may not be worth it.



You are right.  The annual charges are crazy around Brittas Bay, but seem to reduce the further you go from Dublin.  We're retired, so would hope to use it a fair bit.  One site owner was interesting - he said he found that in the first year, new owners were down to the mobile at every opportunity, but after year 1, they used it far less.


----------

